# Is it safe to take Rennies when pregnant?



## Sarah E (Sep 16, 2008)

I have just had IVF and am currently 9 weeks pregnant and am suffering with terrible sickness feelings (although have not actually been sick yet) and am only getting by with eating more.

By the time evening comes I am probably at my worst as I am so full from eating all day that I cant eat another thing to ease the sickness, so was thinking of taking Rennies but my husband said that I shouldnt- please advise if these are safe to take and if so how many per day. I have the sugar free ones in my cupboard in readiness.

Many thanks

Sarah E x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Sarah E,

Congrats on your pregnancy    wonderful news.

Rennie are perfectly safe to take in pregnancy and you can take up to the maximum if needed (16 tablets in 24 hours). It is recommended that you don't use very high doses for long periods of time though, so try and use as few as you can get away with. Rennie are an antacid tablet so will help with heartburn but they don't actually take away the nausea/morning sickness from pregnancy. If they work for you then great but if not you could go to the GP for some anti sickness tablets instead (they usually work better for morning sickness)

Hope you feel better soon (my nausea went about week 11 so hopefully yours might ease as you get towards second tri). All the best for your pregnancy  

Maz x


----------



## Sarah E (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks Maz

Will perhaps give them a whirl - anything is worth a try I suppose (of course as long as its safe!)

Sarah X


----------

